# December SWOAPE meeting Poll



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

No one really wants to host a meeting right before Christmas so let's hold the December meeting at either BW3's or Elsa's (Mexican). 

Please vote for a place, time, and day for the meeting. The location of the meeting (i.e. Cinci or Dayton) will be determined by the location of the majority of voters. There is an Elsa's about 5 minutes from my house and a B'dubs at the next exit north (Wilmington Pike). 

Rob can chime in and give us the locations of a B-dubs near him and possibly a good Mexican place...I'm not sure if they have an Elsa's in Cinci.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

There's a BDubs at the Cincinnati Mills exit on the inner side of I-275 and there's a mexican restaurant, el Rancho Grande, right off the SR42 exit on I-275. ELG is one of my favorite mex joints.


----------



## endlerman (Jun 30, 2005)

El Rancho Grande has great food. Has my vote.
Wayne


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It looks like a Saturday, December 15th at 2pm meeting is in the lead as well as holding the meeting at a mexican place. Also, by the locations of the voters, it looks like it will be in the Cinci area instead of up here in Dayton. OhioDave is the only one from up north that has voted so far.

Wayne, if you want to go to the El Rancho Grande, vote for Elsa's. I didn't know of a mexican place down your way or I would have included it. I should probably edit the poll if I can to Mexican instead of Elsa's.

I edited the post to Mexican instead of Elsa's so there won't be any confusion. 

Do they have a good beer selection at ERG's. You guys know I'm a beer snob.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

ERG can't hold a stick up to the Rusty Bucket beerwise, but they do have Dos Equis XX Amber, so you'll get your import fix and they got big mugs. They probably have a better Tequila selection than beer. They also have good food.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Are we having this thing up here in Dayton or down toward Cinci. Always ready for a road trip


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The Poll ends today so unless we have quite a few people from the Dayton area vote today we will hold the meeting on Saturday, December 15th at 2pm at El Rancho Grande down in Cinci.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The December meeting will be held at El Rancho Grande in Cincinnati on December 15th at 2pm. For those who need directions, click on the link above and choose the Sharonville restaurant. This should bring up a MapQuest page for you 

If anyone in the Dayton area wants to carpool, let me know and we can work something out. See you there...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I sent an e-mail to everyone about the meeting. I just got a laptop and some of my e-mail addresses didn't transfer over. If you didn't get the e-mail about the meeting, I don't have you listed in my address book any longer.

I know I am missing Liz (Six), Allen, Jeff (The Loach Guy) and Dave (OhioDave) in my address book. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] so I can get you added to my address book


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Dewd, it's called Gmail, look into it.  No more steenkeeng offline address books!



MatPat said:


> I sent an e-mail to everyone about the meeting. I just got a laptop and some of my e-mail addresses didn't transfer over. If you didn't get the e-mail about the meeting, I don't have you listed in my address book any longer.
> 
> I know I am missing Liz (Six), Allen, Jeff (The Loach Guy) and Dave (OhioDave) in my address book. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] so I can get you added to my address book


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

It's pretty snowy in Cincy today right now and it's supposed to turn into freezing rain through the afternoon. Do we want to face the elements today?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> It's pretty snowy in Cincy today right now and it's supposed to turn into freezing rain through the afternoon. Do we want to face the elements today?


I think we should definitely cancel today's meeting. Montgomery County (the Dayton area) is currently under a Level 1 Snow Emergency and I think the road conditions will only worsen as the day progresses.

If there is enough interest, we could re-schedule the meeting, same time and place, for next Saturday or I could host a meeting again?

I sent an e-mail to everyone about this also...


----------



## Paywan (May 21, 2006)

I agree with cancelling the meeting. Given the weather conditions, I just am not comfortable going out in this.

As for next week, that's the weekend before Christmas, and unfortunately I wouldn't be able to make it. I'm actually booked until after the new year now, so it will be January before I can see you all again.

Be safe out there, if you decide to venture out today!


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

We could try it again next week if people are available, Its up to you Matt make the call.


----------

